
Call of Duty Trailer Replaced Worldwide over Tiananmen Square Footage - abc-xyz
https://kotaku.com/call-of-duty-trailer-replaced-worldwide-over-tiananmen-1844833808
======
remarkEon
The game's tagline is supposed to be "Know Your History".

Indeed.

